# Comments on 150 Lashes recipe?



## jimmyfozzers (2/2/13)

Hi all, I'll be bottling my third kit brew later this week, so have been thinking about what to do for brew number four. I've decided to experiment with a full extract brew based on James Squire's 150 Lashes Pale Ale, which I've taken a liking to over the summer (as has SWMBO).

Using the Kit Extract Beer Designer spreadsheet and the link here (), I've come up with the following. As this is my first attempt at designing a beer I'd be keen to hear the thoughts of anyone more experienced in extract brewing. Thanks!

1.5kg can Coopers Liquid Light Malt Extract
500g Light Dry Malt Extract
500g Wheat Dry Malt
250g Carahell (steeped)

10g Nelson Sauvin @ 60
10g Willamette @ 20
10g Amarillo @ 20
10g Nelson Sauvin @ 5
10g Willamette @ 5
10g Amarillo @ 5

OG 1040
FG 1010

IBU 28.8
EBC 6.8

Brew to 23 litres for 4.3% bottled


----------



## super_simian (3/2/13)

Yeast?


----------



## Hippy (3/2/13)

Yeh yeast is the big one. You would need an aussie pale ale yeast I reckon, like the whitelabs one or do a starter from coopers pale ale.


----------



## jimmyfozzers (3/2/13)

Ah yeah, yeast! I was thinking either US-05 or like you say recultured Coopers as I've had success with that.


----------



## Hippy (3/2/13)

I would go with recultured CPA to give it that cloudy aussie pale ale style. US-05 would be to neutral I reckon


----------



## jimmyfozzers (3/2/13)

Yeah sounds good. 150 Lashes is a cloudy beer so that makes sense. Any thoughts on recipe, particularly hop additions? Totally flying blind here, with just a rough IBU value for guidance. Not sure what the bittering/aroma/flavour weight ratios should be, so just kept it simple at 10g all the way.


----------



## mikec (4/2/13)

I had a few JS Pales on the weekend (on tap) - they were not cloudy.


----------



## hellbent (4/2/13)

Quite curious to see how this goes, sounds good to me.


----------



## jimmyfozzers (4/2/13)

mikec said:


> I had a few JS Pales on the weekend (on tap) - they were not cloudy.


Never had it on tap myself - only from the bottle, so just going off what the brewer said in the video. Although I have found that CPA can vary a bit from the tap.


----------



## jimmyfozzers (5/2/13)

Not sure if I'll be able to get dried wheat malt extract, so may have to go with a 1.5kg tin of liquid wheat malt extract. If so, I'll up the DME to 1kg. What kind of impact will that wheat to malt extract ratio have on the brew?


----------



## AJ80 (6/2/13)

jimmyfozzers said:


> Not sure if I'll be able to get dried wheat malt extract, so may have to go with a 1.5kg tin of liquid wheat malt extract. If so, I'll up the DME to 1kg. What kind of impact will that wheat to malt extract ratio have on the brew?


You can definitely get wheat DME at Craftbrewer (just ordered some online  )

Hope this helps - good luck with the recipe too...looks tasty.


----------



## carniebrew (6/2/13)

jimmyfozzers said:


> Not sure if I'll be able to get dried wheat malt extract, so may have to go with a 1.5kg tin of liquid wheat malt extract. If so, I'll up the DME to 1kg. What kind of impact will that wheat to malt extract ratio have on the brew?


It won't do any harm to a Pale Ale, remembering wheat malt is approx 60% wheat, 40% barley. Case in point is Dr Smurto's Golden Ale extract recipe, it includes 1 can of light LME and 1 can of wheat LME....they go great together in my opinion.


----------



## jimmyfozzers (8/2/13)

Thanks guys, looking forward to getting this made. Hop quantities look ok?


----------



## jimmyfozzers (14/2/13)

Just an update on this, I brewed this evening - final recipe was:





Lots of cold break and the sample was pretty bitter (first time I've used hops), but I hit my target OG and no major disasters so all good!


----------



## jimmyfozzers (20/2/13)

So I took a sample last night after 6 days fermentation - was reading 1009, so pretty much there I reckon. Will leave it another week or so to clean up and probably cold crash for a few days.

There is a lovely passionfruit aroma coming from the fermenter, however...

The sample was pungent, earthy and rather reminded me of wet dog. I know this is only 6 days old, but I'm worried I my hop additions were way off the mark. So a couple of questions:

1. Can anyone reassure me that this might yet turn out OK? Or am I stuck with 23 litres of wet dog?

2. I just threw the hops straight in the boil and there is still a fair bit of light hop matter floating on the surface of the beer. Will cold crashing drop this out or should I rack to secondary?


----------



## carniebrew (20/2/13)

Passionfruit aroma that smells like wet dog? I have images of you washing your dog with Passiona.....Are you sure you didn't sneak some Simcoe in there?  I've seen people say it smells like passionfruit and cat piss all at the same time.

Your hop bill looks fine to me, I haven't used all of those together in a brew, but have used them all individually and combined them all with one other in a few. Don't remember any wet dog smells though! How does it taste at the moment?

You can certainly relax, the only way to know if you have 23 litres of wet dog to drink is when you crack the first one after 3 weeks'ish of bottle conditioning. I'm betting it'll be just fine!

I personally wouldn't bother with a secondary, I assume if you're cc'ing that you'll be racking to another FV on bottling day, leaving any gunk behind then?


----------



## Diesel80 (20/2/13)

Full volume boil? Chill or No Chill?

Cheers,
D80


----------



## jimmyfozzers (20/2/13)

Thanks Carnie - I know I'm probably being paranoid, but all my other kit beers have tasted and smelled OK from the FV. Tastes quite bitter, and fairly dry - not the sweetness I was expecting from an all malt beer. Yeah I'll be bulk priming, so hopefully that should leave most of the crud behind.

Diesel - it was a 10 litre boil, chilled with lid on in my bath, topped up to 23 litres. I also added about 1.5 litres of frozen boiled water as it was chilling.

Edit: Full description of process here http://drjimsbrewery.weebly.com/brews.html


----------



## Diesel80 (20/2/13)

Jim,

I wouldn't expect too much sweetness from an all malt beer, if the malt sugars are fermentable, then they will be fermented (provided the yeast is up to the job). There will not be much sweetness left.
The hop bitterness will be prominent at first but will fade over time. Your beer will probably be at its best about 3 weeks after you keg it, or about 5 if you bottle (edit: depending on how long your fermentation was, will depend on how much bottle conditioning is required).

Also you beer has made it down to 1.009 so will be quite dry given it is an all extract beer. I could never get mine below 1.012.

Not panic stations yet. I reckon with time it will morph into your best beer to date 

Cheers,
D80


----------



## carniebrew (20/2/13)

Agreed, 1009 is quite a dry beer, so don't expect any sweetness. It does seem unusual that you were able to get an all malt brew down that low...normally I'll have to sub some extract for dextrose if I'm chasing a number sub 1012 as D80 pointed out.

Is that photo your actual recipe? In the original post you mentioned a can of Coopers Light LME, but I don't see it in that pic. It looks like you're brewing a more mid-strength beer, is that right? Looks like 3.5% before bottling, nearly 4% after bottle conditioning.


----------



## jimmyfozzers (20/2/13)

Diesel80 said:


> Jim,
> 
> I wouldn't expect too much sweetness from an all malt beer, if the malt sugars are fermentable, then they will be fermented (provided the yeast is up to the job). There will not be much sweetness left.
> The hop bitterness will be prominent at first but will fade over time. Your beer will probably be at its best about 3 weeks after you keg it, or about 5 if you bottle (edit: depending on how long your fermentation was, will depend on how much bottle conditioning is required).
> ...


Thanks mate - I know, I know, need to learn patience with this hobby. Not one of my strengths!



carniebrew said:


> Agreed, 1009 is quite a dry beer, so don't expect any sweetness. It does seem unusual that you were able to get an all malt brew down that low...normally I'll have to sub some extract for dextrose if I'm chasing a number sub 1012 as D80 pointed out.
> 
> Is that photo your actual recipe? In the original post you mentioned a can of Coopers Light LME, but I don't see it in that pic. It looks like you're brewing a more mid-strength beer, is that right? Looks like 3.5% before bottling, nearly 4% after bottle conditioning.


Yeah my Coopers APA kit brew used 0.5kg DME and 0.5kg DEX and got down to 1006 with recultured Coopers bottle yeast, which was one point below what was predicted by IanH's spreadsheet.

The image I posted was the final recipe - I used all dry extracts in the end. IanH's spreadsheet predicted FG of 1008 with this recipe, assuming 75% attenuation. Aiming for 4.2% after bottle conditioning so, yeah, a mid-strength (same alc content as JS 150 Lashes).


----------



## jimmyfozzers (4/3/13)

Just to update, I bottled this weekend and the wet dog has definitely faded. Can't say it tasted great, actually got more of the winey/piney taste that I've read about from NS.

I was drinking a bottle of commercial 150 lashes as I was bottling and thought at the time it was nothing like the beer I was bottling. However, had a couple of pints of 150 lashes on tap this evening and was shocked as I took my first swig and was hit with 'my' 150 lashes aroma. So maybe I'm not so far off after all


----------



## jimmyfozzers (13/3/13)

Just whacked a stubbie in the freezer for half an hour and poured a glass as I couldn't wait any longer. Been in the bottle for a grand total of 12 days.

Even at this early stage I'm really pleased with this one. So much better already than any of the kit brews I've done. Even under-carbed there's a nice amount of lacing, no trace of homebrew twang whatsoever, and the hops seem to work really well.

Chuffed...thanks for everyone's input!


----------



## Amber_Man (16/3/13)

Jim, you do realise that you are now officially 'hooked'. You have committed yourself to a life of experimenting with beer recipes.


----------



## jimmyfozzers (16/3/13)

Amber_Man said:


> Jim, you do realise that you are now officially 'hooked'. You have committed yourself to a life of experimenting with beer recipes.


You're spot on - mashing my first all-grain (BIAB) with a homebrew in hand right now. This is very addictive


----------

